# Disaster!



## CrystalW (Aug 14, 2018)

While trying to adjust the volume settings my audio started blaring this awful sound, so I muted it and immediately the audio went out. It shows a red speaker with an X throughout on my toolbar. Also, there is no current driver and the error message I get is 8oa5p3Nz4V. To try to fix the problem I downloaded the new version of Windows 10, but nothing has worked. I have spent days trying to no avail. I recently was a victim of fraud, therefore, I purchased Webroot's Internet Security Complete, but the app does not appear on my home screen and I really need its protection. ALSO, PLEASE show me how to clean up my computer because it is dreadfully slow. Thank you for your kindness & time it is much appreciated. God bless all your endeavors.


----------



## CrystalW (Aug 14, 2018)

The file history drive was disconnected and I can not get it to come back. I clicked Run Now and the check box beside file history, but it will not connect. Also, I received a phone call from someone a minute ago saying they were from Microsoft and seen that I had some problems with my computer. I told them that Microsoft does not just call out of the blue and hung up. Please help me fix my computer. I am desperate!! Thanks and God bless!


----------



## CrystalW (Aug 14, 2018)

The Setup Platform shows WinPBRDiag from 8/13/2018 with Bucket ID: Invalid Request. My reliability and problem history shows Application Failures, Windows Failures, Miscellaneous Failures, & Warning Information. I am discombobulated. Please Help Me. Thank you and sorry for the trouble. God bless!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have combined all your different posts scattered all over the various forums to 1 topic in W10.
They are almost certainly all connected, so stay in THIS topic until solved. Do not start any more new topics please


----------



## CrystalW (Aug 14, 2018)

Okay, sorry.


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Maybe consult a malware expert on the forum, there's a thread specifically for malware and security problems on the forum page.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

AmateurJohn said:


> Maybe consult a malware expert on the forum, there's a thread specifically for malware and security problems on the forum page.


before thinking about malware and sending the poster off elsewhere. it would be more beneficial to ask some relevant questions and find out more.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

If someone posing as "MS" *called you* knowing you had computer issues AND you were a victim of fraud, make sure you've changed the login passwords on your PC. Someone obviously has access to some of your information. That said, let's look at some of your issues.

You said you were a victim of fraud. How so? Did someone gain access your PC (physically or electronically)?

For File History, it can be found in Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\File History. If you have Win 10 (I'm assuming you do since you're posting here), MS makes the recommendation to have an external drive connected to use File History. You mentioned you had a drive that disconnected. What kind of drive and how big? Have you tried another drive on the same machine? If no one else had access to your system and drive (if they did don't do this), have you tried the "disconnected" drive on another PC, and does it work or not?

I'll wait until these answers before delving further.


----------

